# Burton ambush 10.5 with force L/XL please help



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

hi....im sorry if im asking something that was already asked but i had like 7 days to roam free on this forum before i was approved  so i hope im not repeating somebody

im trying to get burton ambush 10.5 with union force L/XL bindings they are supposedly 9.5+ numbers.but burton has the shrinkage tech so its gonna be more like 9.5 boot,im i better of with M/L or L/XL bindings...thanks in advance
i know everybody is saying try it at the shop but i dont have that luxury,because my friend is getting the stuff for me..thanks you once again


----------



## DrrrtyChurro (Nov 27, 2011)

Go to the store and buy it from them. The "Luxury" of your friend getting the stuff for you is called screwing over your local shop. You get way better service if you go to a local shop, you get help there on the spot and you can try on all the stuff they have there to make sure you get the right stuff.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

I wear a 10.5 Nike ZF1 with union forces. I bought the XL. There is plenty of room to size them down. The m/l would also fit because I'm sure they room to go up. It's funny because the 10.5 is right in the middle making the size a tough choice. Do you plan on staying with the Burton boots for the life of that binding? If you were to go to a non-shrink tech boot would it fit the medium? That's what led me to the L/XL. 
I buy from my local shops but get plenty of hook ups from friends. I don't feel bad about "screwing over" my local shop because they don't mind selling me stuff that's marked up 40-60% or more. Just sayin.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

I wear a Burton Ambush 10 and I would say go with a Large size binding. Really they will probably fit ok in a Medium but the thing about the Ambush is they are wider than a lot of other Burton boots. XL is probably too large though.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the M/L and ride a size 10 Vans Andreas. My size 10 has the same size outer profile as a Celcius Cirrus size 11. So I'm thinking my 10's are longer than the average boot, because Celcius doesn't boast any type of shrink tech.

With my boots, there is plenty of room to go bigger in the M/L Force. The problem you're going to run into with L/Xl is the baseplate being too big for the width of your board if it's 25.5cm or less, it will hang off. I'd recommend going to the shop to size it out, if that's not an option, I'd go with the M/L.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

thanks guys.... the thing is im not fucking the local store because im from europe...and they dont even have that stuff over here...
wow now i have another problem....you say base plate of a L/XL binding is going to be to big for the 255 with board...cuz that is what im getting???


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I ride a 25.5 also. The heel and the toe of the baseplate will sit right on the edge of the board. Depending on the angle of your sidewalls, it may hang over your top sheet, but just about right over your edges. If you do go with the L/XL I wouldn't put them on a board that's any narrower. But that's just me.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

@extremo
so would you put a L/XL bindings on a board that is 25.5 cm? cuz that is what i am thinking of doing..thanks


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

please help me out...would it be ok to put L/XL on a 255mm board...with a boot size 10.5 or 11? the question could be asked in a different way..is a boot size 11 ok for a board 25,5cm(cuz boot 11 needs L/XL bindings)
people generally said that boot 11 with shrinkige is gonna be ok on a board that is 25.5cm wide..please help me out


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, a L/XL will def fit on a 25.5. But maybe not anything smaller. Since a L/Xl will accomodate a boot as small as 9.5 it will no doubt work with your size 10.5 with shrink tech.

I was just saying, because I ride boards 25.5 and and narrower I prefer going with the M/L, which you could probably do as well. Either way, you're fine.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

thanks for the input...cleared a lot of stuff for me


----------

